# worden laten zien



## matakoweg

Ik kwam laatst de volgende zin tegen:

Ik heb deze week meerdere malen klanten gehad die vallen over het feit dat er andere producten *worden laten zien *wanneer zij iets scannen.

Volgens mij ongrammaticaal maar waarom eigenlijk?


----------



## eno2

Broebeltaaltje


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Het gaat hier om een _passieve _constructie is waar een voltooid deelwoord vereist is: _worden afgebeeld _bijvoorbeeld.


----------



## eno2

Brownpaperbag said:


> Het gaat hier om een _passieve _constructie is waar een voltooid deelwoord vereist is: _worden afgebeeld _bijvoorbeeld.


worden laten gezien?
worden gelaten zien?


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Het lijkt alsof na _worden _direct een voltooid deelwoord vereist is zonder verdere mogelijkheid om nog een infinitief toe te voegen.


----------



## jacquesvd

Laten zien is hier een slechte werkwoordskeuze: het zou moeten zijn: andere producten getoond worden.
als men de zin toch met het hier slecht toepasselijke 'zien' wil formuleren, lijkt :' andere producten laten gezien worden' de enige mogelijkheid


----------



## bibibiben

jacquesvd said:


> Laten zien is hier een slechte werkwoordskeuze: het zou moeten zijn: andere producten getoond worden.
> als men de zin toch met het hier slecht toepasselijke 'zien' wil formuleren, lijkt :' andere producten laten gezien worden' de enige mogelijkheid



Nee, "laten gezien worden" is ook broebeltaal. Als het werkwoord _laten_ causatief wordt gebruikt (en dan altijd vergezeld gaat van een tweede infinitief), kan de zin alleen in de bedrijvende vorm staan, niet in de lijdende vorm. Wie toch een lijdende vorm wil gebruiken, moet uitwijken naar _tonen_, maar produceert dan wel een wat stijve zin. Eigenlijk kun je de zin dus maar het beste bedrijvend maken. Een interessant stukje over dit merkwaardige trekje van het Nederlands: http://www.neder-l.nl/newindex.html?http://www.neder-l.nl/bulletin/2006/10/061026.html


----------



## eno2

Brownpaperbag said:


> Het lijkt alsof na _worden _direct een voltooid deelwoord vereist is zonder verdere mogelijkheid om nog een infinitief toe te voegen.


Wel ja. Worden getoond of worden afgebeeld zoals jij zei.


----------



## bibibiben

Kleine aanvulling op mijn post waarin ik zei dat een zin met daarin _laten zien_ noodgedwongen in de bedrijvende vorm moet staan: de zin kan ook semipassief gemaakt worden door het werkwoord _krijgen _erin te verwerken. Vooral als er geen behoefte bestaat om in een zin de agens aan te duiden of als het vermelden van een agens weinig natuurlijk overkomt, is de semipassief handig:


passief:

Een ander product werd (aan de klanten) laten zien, als zij iets scanden.
actief:
 (maar onnatuurlijk)
Men(?)/het apparaat liet (aan de klanten) een ander product zien, als zij iets scanden.
semipassief (zonder agens):

De klanten *kregen* een ander product te zien, als zij iets scanden.



Het ontbreken van een lijdende vorm bij _laten horen_ kan op dezelfde wijze ondervangen worden:
De mensen in de zaal *kregen* drie muziekstukken te horen.

De semipassief kan niet altijd uit de kast getrokken worden, zoals het geval is bij _laten wachten_. Als het in zulke gevallen ongewenst is om een agens aan te wijzen, moeten andere constructies uitkomst bieden:


passief:

Ik werd laten wachten.
actief:
 (maar kan ongewenst zijn)
Men liet mij wachten.
semipassief (zonder agens):

Ik kreeg te wachten.
andere constructie zonder agens:

Ik moest wachten.


----------



## marrish

Ik denk dat het een contaminatie is met het passief en actief zoals in "Ik heb andere producten laten zien", "men heeft andere producten laten zien".


----------



## eno2

marrish said:


> Ik denk dat het een contaminatie is met het passief en actief zoals in "Ik heb andere producten laten zien", "men heeft andere producten laten zien".



Geen "worden" hier. Ik denk dat "Ik heb andere producten laten zien" totaal correct is.


----------



## marrish

Daarom juist gaf ik aan dat ik hier een contaminatie met het passief ("worden") zag.


----------



## eno2

marrish said:


> Daarom juist gaf ik aan dat ik hier een contaminatie met het passief ("worden") zag.



Ah. OK.


----------



## bibibiben

marrish said:


> Daarom juist gaf ik aan dat ik hier een contaminatie met het passief ("worden") zag.


Ik zie werkelijk niet hoe hier sprake kan zijn van een contaminatie van passief en actief.

Zo'n klant zegt dus tegen matakoweg een zin in de trant van: "Een ander product wordt laten zien als ik iets scan." Mij lijkt deze  zin eerder een voorbeeld van een valse start. De klant begint met een  zinsdeel dat ertoe uitnodigt om een lijdende vorm te gebruiken en beseft  te laat dat die lijdende vorm helemaal niet past. Maar ja, wie  eenmaal flink op weg is in z'n zin, zal niet gauw helemaal opnieuw  willen beginnen, zeker niet als je je aan het opwinden bent over  ondeugdelijke apparatuur. De neiging om liever een kromme zin af te  leveren dan van voren af aan te beginnen kan dan bij sommigen heel groot zijn.

Mij is dit wel 'ns overkomen met _laten wachten_.Omdat het  vaak niet zo gewenst is om te benoemen wie een ander heeft laten wachten,  is het verleidelijk om direct naar de lijdende vorm uit te wijken. Meer dan eens had ik al een "Ik werd..." in de mond genomen voor ik besefte dat in een zin die zo begint, met geen mogelijkheid _laten wachten_ is in te passen.


----------

